# Есть ли протрузии на снимках? Очень нужна помощь в подборе упражнений



## Лягушка квакушка (12 Окт 2016)

Добрый день, уважаемые специалисты! У меня такая проблема, много лет болит поясница при длительном стоянии или прогулке, хрустит вся когда вперёд наклоняюсь что ее разгрузить. В 17 лет мрт показало протрузию л5с1. Сейчас мне 23,на днях была на мрт. Результаты жуткие... Вся поясница в протрузиях. Пошла к врачу со снимками, он не увидел ни одной.... Вообще я в растерянности полной.
Можно ли мне рожать? Как укрепить спину? Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. Уже не знаю куда идти, к кому обратиться и что делать со спиной (фото пока только такие, если нужно, то вечером сделаю более четкие... Спасибо вам огромное!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2016)

А кто сказал что боль от протрузии?
На срамах все хорошо, протрузии есть, но это вариант нормы, у всех так. Они не причина боли.
Искать надо причину-то.

А вот рентгенограмму с нагрузкой (сгибание и разгибание), хотел бы посмотреть.
Анализ крови и мочи, УЗИ почем стоя и лёжа.
С хрустом, это послушать надо и потрогать, пока хоть опишите в какой момент происходит хруст.
Седые это не от позвоночника, а от тазобедренного идёт.


----------



## Лягушка квакушка (12 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А кто сказал что боль от протрузии?
> На срамах все хорошо, протрузии есть, но это вариант нормы, у всех так. Они не причина боли.
> Искать надо причину-то.
> 
> ...


спасибо Вам огромное за столь скорый ответ!!
хруст появляется после длительных прогулок, либо если долго стою. Потом я наклоняюсь вперед чтоб снять с поясницы усталость,и вот в момент наклона вся поясница издает какой то тихий ,возможно только мне слышимый,хруст,как будто змея поползла. Чувство такое что позвоночник сжался,а во время наклона я его наконец то расправила. ощущения такие что вся тяжесть тела приходится на поясницу и она устает,от сжатия позвоночника. Еще добавлю,что правая нога у меня на 5 миллиметров короче левой,плюс небольшая плоскостопия. за все время пару раз были прострелы в спине,что ходить почти не могла сама,ползала на корачках. первый раз копала картошку,второй раз лежала и читала скрюченая до нельзя. где можно пройти такой специфичесий вид ренгена,и что именно сказать ренгенологу?анализ мочи и крови общий нужен?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2016)

Общий. 
Рекомендации врачей по инету должны подтверждаться лечащим врачом.
Хруст. Почитайте про синдром " щёлкающего бёдра"


----------



## Лягушка квакушка (12 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Общий.
> Рекомендации врачей по инету должны подтверждаться лечащим врачом.
> Хруст. Почитайте про синдром " щёлкающего бёдра"



К сожалению постоянного врача я еще не нашла, хожу по разным врачам, и все говорят разное. Вчера я была у доктора, он первый ошарашил меня отсутствием протрузий, что я,сказать правда, даже не поверила. И вы вот сегодня подтвердили, что ничего критичного. я этому дико рада,но теперь значит предстоить искать другую причину боли.в бедре у меня и правда щелкает частенько....как будто кость соскальзывает куда то...вы меня озадачили)))скажите пожалуйста.сколько стоит Ваш прием?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Это уже администратору, через сайт, через ссылку в подписи.


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2016)

*Лягушка квакушка*, на странице доктора есть контакты в разделе _Информация_ -
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/


----------

